# Help!?



## jlromero951 (Feb 4, 2012)

After my phone keeps constantly restarting and doesn't even get past the media scanning until it restarts again. I pull the battery out and leave it off for a couple of seconds and put it back on and it stops. Its the first it does this. My phone is back to normal and running good again. The problem now is my dialer completely went missing from my home screen on its hotseat and my app drawer. I look under manage application and it shows installed but I can't find or get the shortcut back to my homescreen. I can't dial a number.!? .. any ideas what happened here would greatly appreciate your feedback.

Im on elcipse rom with blood moon theme with latest imnuts cwm using set cpu on smartass v2 set at 1300 ... pretty much all the latest goodies ...

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## jlromero951 (Feb 4, 2012)

Okay .. this seems to be the start of a chain of events ... now I've lost my market and my calculator. What's going on?? .. my apps are disappearing one by one seems like it???? I don't get it .. is it possible for my droid phone to be remotely "hacked"???

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I highly doubt you got hacked, sometimes when rooted your phone kind of goes to shit for reasons unknown to me this is why i create back ups when i install a new rom and successfully tweak it how i want it and have all of my apps installed/working so that if something is to happen i can just flash back to my backup and it's like nothing has changed on my phone.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Just Odin flash it and back again, the next time though, monitor what you do to find the problem...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## jlromero951 (Feb 4, 2012)

I did just what you said .. everything is working fine now. Thanks ... im not sure exactly what caused this .. the only thing major that I could point at is when I flashed the new blood moon theme for eclipse and odin'd imnuts cwm 5.xx that came out in march .. can't really say what was the cause .. but thanks for the help!

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------

